# [SOLVED] router blokujący stream?

## Poe

Witam

jako abonent sieci UPC (5mbps) mam dostęp do darmowej telewizji przez internet (kilka kanałów, tvn24, animal planet itp). oczywiście, badziewie działa jako zakotwiczony odtwarzacz windows media player na stronie upclive.pl. wszystko działa jak należy, pod windowsem i pod gentoo (via VLC player czy coś podobnego, po podaniu adresu streamu), POD WARUNKIEM, że internet jest podpięty bezpośrednio kablem do komputera. jeżeli przepuszczę przez router wifi (co jest u mnie obowiązkiem - a) laptop b) dwa laptopy), mogę walić grochem o ścianę, nie działa na żadnym systemie, ani na żadnym odtwarzaczu. ciągle wyświetla "łączenie z multimediami" (w przypadku WMP) czy cokolwiek podobnego w innych playerach. dzwoniłem z tym problemem do UPC, gdzie łaskawie sprawdzili i stwierdzili lakonicznie, że po ich stronie wszystko jest w porządku (no tak, na kablu działa) i że winą na pewno jest mój router. No właśne, czy na pewno? W czym szukać błędu? Router to D-Link DIR-615, właściwie ze standardowymi ustawieniami - dynamiczne IP, bez zadnego usera/passworda, ustawione wifi i tyle. Myślałem, że QoS mógł coś bruździć, ale wyłączenie nic nie dało. gdzieś czytałem, żeby zmniejszyć MTU z 1500 na 1400, ale również nic a nic nie dało. Dlaczego router ma wpływ na ten stream?

pozdrawiam

----------

## matidz

a probowales przekierwac wszystkie porty z routera na tego nieszczesnego kompa(testowo). Albo porownac aktywne polaczenia netstatem?

----------

## sebas86

Matidz na 99% ma rację, widocznie stream wymaga aktywnego połączenia p2p więc musisz ustawić odpowiednie przekierowania portów. Na początek możesz spróbować wystawić wybrany komputer w DMZ (strefa zdemilitaryzowana) i spróbować jeszcze raz. Jak zadziała to pobaw się z odblokowaniem poszczególnych portów dla wybranego komputera.

----------

## lazy_bum

Jak będę u znajomej to z ciekawości sprawdzę czy przez „router UPC” to działa czy też ma „złe ustawienia”. <:

----------

## one_and_only

Znając życie to pewnie rtsp czyli port 554.

----------

## Poe

Bardzo dziękuję za wszystkie podpowiedzi, zwłaszcza za 554, bo netstat mnie zmylił. Kiedy nasłuchiwałem nim, rstp pokazywał próbę łączenia przez jakiś port z zakresu 49***, więc poszedłem tym tropem, próbując przekierować ten zakres na dane IP. nic to nie dało. jednak dodanie reguly dla aplikacji, którą nazwałem sobie UPCLiveTV i podaniu portów dla Trigger i Firewall 554 dla TCP/UDP (wcześniej podawałem zakres 49*** i też nie działało), ruszyło i śmiga na obu laptopach. 

Dzięki wielkie,

pozdrawiam.

----------

## lazy_bum

Z ciekawości sprawdziłem też u siebie i upclive działa ciekawie. Grzebałem trochę w ustawieniach routera, ale nie udało mi się zmusić ani mplayer ani vlc do działania. Odwiedziłem Windows i, ku mojemu zdziwieniu, w przeglądarce działa bez jakiegokolwiek grzebania. Wychodzi na to, że problem leży po stronie mplayer/vlc… iptables? Próbowałem z włączonym i wyłączonym, z ACCEPT na port 554 itp. Nie mam za bardzo pomysłu gdzie szukać problemu…

Oba programy, bez podania portu do strumienia, łaczą się kolejno z portem 1755 i 80 (wg „gadatliwego” wyjścia) — z podaniem portu 554 niby się łączą, ale nie otrzymują danych.

Szczerze mówiąc nie zależy mi na tych 7 czy 8 kanałach, ale *wkurza mnie*, że nie działa. :-P

----------

## soban_

Podpinam sie pod temat, u mnie dziala na windowsie w WMP, zas na linuxe/windowsie przy VLC nie trybi. Kombinowalem tez z roznymi playerami i dalej taki sam efekt, jedynie totem zwraca cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> Odtworzenie tego filmu wymaga wtyczki Dekoder Windows Media Video 9, która nie jest zainstalowana.

 Idac tym tropem doszedlem do czegos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix mms
> 
> ...
> 
> [I] media-libs/libmms
> ...

  Zastanawiam sie czy jest koniecznosc dodania flagi MMS? @Poe mozesz wiecej powiedziec cos na temat tego jak to naprawiles (zwlaszcza na temat regulki UPCLiveTV)? :-) Swoja droga, dziala Wam mms://stream.livetv.chello.pl/eurosport / rtsp://stream.livetv.chello.pl/eurosport ?

----------

## lazy_bum

bump?

----------

## lazy_bum

bump again?

Poe, żyjesz? (-;

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> Oh my God, they killed Poe! You bastards!

 A tak powaznie, ja tez mam wciaz z tym problem.

----------

## Poe

Oj, przepraszam  :Wink:  właśnie o tym mówiłem, tłumacząc się z odejścia ; )

szczerze powiedziawszy, u mnie na linuksie też ani razu nie zadziałało, zadnym sposobem. Na Windowsie, a i owszem, śmiga, a właściwie śmigało, bo parę tygodni temu, znowu nie działa. nie wiem, czy jakieś zmiany przeprowadzili.... będę musiał nad tym w wolnej chwili posiedzieć, bo przynajminej na windowsie chciałbym pooglądać czasami Discovery...

----------

